# Ripley's aquarium update



## characinfan

They'll start accepting job applications at the end of 2012. . .

This is where to look for job postings: http://www.ripleyaquariums.com/canada/employment-opportunities/


----------



## mr.sandman

I hope they will have a volunteer diver assist program like the one in Vancover! ^.^


----------



## solarz

I can't wait for this to be completed!!


----------



## PACMAN

haven't been downtown near cn tower in a while. I had no idea it was under construction! super excited


----------



## Ciddian

i know where we will all have to hang out... ^^ i am stoked for this. Bob's already given me the stink eye about applying rofl.


----------



## Bwhiskered

It was supposed to be built in Niagara Falls beside the Great Wolf Lodge nearly 5 years ago. I have been at the Ripley Aquarium at Myrtle Beach twice and it is a super aquarium.


----------



## Kerohime

Hope this will get more people into the hobby!
Sometimes I feel like the interest these days is declining.


----------



## df001

mr.sandman said:


> I hope they will have a volunteer diver assist program like the one in Vancover! ^.^


Dont think they can do volunteer dives on stuff like that because believe it or not it requires a commercial dive ticket for insurance reasons...


----------



## characinfan

*Fish for Ripley's aquarium on their way. . .*

http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/article/1240875--biologists-hunt-for-sharks-for-toronto-s-new-aquarium


----------



## Ciddian

I wonder how well this place would pay... I would love to try an apply. I would kill to work with kids in the discovery area or something.. I don't have the schooling for husbandry I would think :/

I am in that... can't really afford to leave my job and won't get back if I do situation lol


----------



## J_T

Ciddian said:


> I wonder how well this place would pay... I would love to try an apply. I would kill to work with kids in the discovery area or something.. I don't have the schooling for husbandry I would think :/
> 
> I am in that... can't really afford to leave my job and won't get back if I do situation lol


Since I am still between careers, I just went to check. They are not accepting resumes yet. Later this year says the webpage.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kerohime

I think I would apply too... I'd love to be part of the educational aspects... and maybe even husbandry. It'd be an amazing thing to do while I figure out what I'm doing after my Masters degree... On top of that, the aquarium is a 10-15 walk from my house, no need to commute. =)

Not sure if they care about credentials in biomedical sciences though. It seemed like a safer route compared to marine biology back then. D=


----------



## Dman

I actually worked there for 2days, doing the insulation, made my tanks look like a beta bowl (70g) the water changing pipe was 12" the pumps I had to rubber were bigger then any pump I had done. I wish I took pictures! Was a absolutely breath taking place!


----------



## Mlevi

Ciddian said:


> I am in that... can't really afford to leave my job and won't get back if I do situation lol


Can't discover new oceans without losing sight of the shore


----------



## Mlevi

Maybe we should have a meet and greet at the aquarium for all GTAA members once it opens? Get a group rate or something?


----------



## Ciddian

Oh yes I would totally work something like that out Mlevi  and you are totally right. Hopefully at some point an opportunity will open for me. 

Dman that is crazy! If you are able I would love to see the picks on that build. 

Kero you should try for sure! Wouldn't make sense not too


----------



## solarz

I hope they have a membership thing like the Science Center. I know I would love to go and just sit there.


----------



## CallMeKenny

I will be applying also! Looks like there is going to be competition to get in!


----------



## Mlevi

solarz said:


> I hope they have a membership thing like the Science Center. I know I would love to go and just sit there.


It will be crazy when it first opens. I just hope the admission is not an exorbitant sum.

Lately, I've been thinking of everything in terms of comparison to how many tanks or other aquarium apparatus I can acquire for the same amount 

"where dear? Wonderland? For the price of two tickets I can buy a decent canister filter!"


----------



## Ciddian

I was reading some of the reviews in the states, most of the time the only complaint was that it was too expensive for admission. I think it was listed as 22 bucks?

Soooo what does that mean here? 50 dollars CAD? LOL D:


----------



## Al-Losaurus

$22 around the price as the zoo i would be fine paying that i am sure it will be much better viewing the fish there then the zoo lol

Hopefully they do have a year pass i have been buying them at the zoo for the last 5 years i might just have to swap the zoo for the aquarium for me and my son... usually the family pass is around $150 for the zoo and a single is around $100 hopefully it will be similar for ripleys would be


----------



## Ciddian

I always wanted to do a group trip to the zoo but the last time I did that we all ended up just really disappointing and my friends vowed not to attend the zoo again. cichlid tank was the huge issue.

If the ripleys aquarium turns out to be as awesome as it expected to be I think we will totally go groups together


----------



## J_T

Some pictures from today.


































Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endi

^
nice pictures. Looks like they still got a long way to go.


----------



## Fishfur

I wonder if they will have things like volunteer positions to lead tours, or such like. I can't work full or even part time because of my back and knees and whatnot, but I have a scooter and could use that to be able to get round a tour.. I like to talk and I'd love to do something like that, maybe once a week or twice a month, whatever they had going. Like museum docents, sort of. Guess we'll have to wait and see, but it will be amazing to have this in Toronto, for sure. Maybe they'll even let fish stores put discreet ads in the programs or something.. help promote the hobby.


----------



## Sinerviz

Piece of acrylic for reef shark tank being hoisted up.















Assembling one of the acrylic cylindrical tanks.








Not very clear. This is a shot of the shark tank from inside the tunnel. They are building the reef out of plastic pipe and mesh.








More reef building.








Early morning shot of structure.








The main filtration show room that the public will be able to see.








Top down shot of reef building








Those are the tunnels all covered up to protect them. 
Interesting fact: 48 pieces of acrylic on the job and the contract for just the acrylic is $50 million!








A less interesting picture to most, but this is my piping to two heat exchangers. One for the Reef Shark Tank and one for the Tropical Reef Tank. This is the heating/cooling water piping. The actually tank water piping is not done yet in that picture.








Looking up from inside the tunnel under the shark tank when it was filled with water!








First fill on the shark tank for testing.

I have tons of pictures on my phone... More to follow


----------



## splur

ugh so excited for this.


----------



## J_T

Yes! I have been waiting for someone workering there to post pictures!

Nice clean work on the plumbing!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solarz

I wonder how long it takes to fill that tank up?


----------



## tobalman

Beautiful, thank you for sharing. Man almost a million $ per these Acrylic tube.


----------



## PACMAN

*Tanks* for the post! Super cool!


----------



## characinfan

@ Sinerviz, super-cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sinerviz

No problem everyone . Any picture requests? I'll get some of the jellyfish exhibit... Super cool!

The first fill took almost a week! Insanity...


----------



## solarz

Sinerviz said:


> No problem everyone . Any picture requests? I'll get some of the jellyfish exhibit... Super cool!
> 
> The first fill took almost a week! Insanity...


A week?!! Wow!

Oh yeah, when is the aquarium scheduled to open? I know 2013, but when in 2013?


----------



## J_T

solarz said:


> A week?!! Wow!
> 
> Oh yeah, when is the aquarium scheduled to open? I know 2013, but when in 2013?


A week, and that looks like lake Ontario water!

Wonder how many GPD their RO unit is... LOL I want to see the salt shipment!!!


----------



## Ciddian

thanks sooo much for those pics!!!!


----------



## Sinerviz

Nobody really knows when the actual opening date will be. The job is behind schedule so I think they need to figure out when it'll be ready now.

The water was definitely just from the fire hydrant out front. I still don't know what they will do for the final fill as far was filtering the water. Should be interesting!


----------



## solarz

Sinerviz said:


> Nobody really knows when the actual opening date will be. The job is behind schedule so I think they need to figure out when it'll be ready now.


Dammit, that's what I was afraid of...


----------



## Sinerviz

So I talked to the guy from Ripley's today. The closest thing I could get for an opening date is summer of 2013. Obviously they'd like beginning of summer for tourism reasons. We'll see!

A few more pictures...








overhead shot of cylindrical tanks during assembly.

















Today they were pumping the forms in the shark tank full of concrete! Very cool process to watch!


----------



## BIGSHOW

Sweet pictures, thanks for the update.


----------



## Sinerviz

Panoramic view of shark tank as they work on the faux coral.









Panoramic view of the top of the rays tank.









A shot of one of the freshwater tanks. They are carving the concrete to look like real rocks. They are true artists!

That's all for now. No requests?? There is so much to see... I don't know what to snap pics of.


----------



## Ciddian

I wouldnt even know where to start! lol


----------



## J_T

Sinerviz; said:


> That's all for now. No requests?? There is so much to see... I don't know what to snap pics of.


Everything!!!!! Omg get it all!!!! Need an assistant worker? I'd help for a day free!!! Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444

Sinerviz said:


> Piece of acrylic for reef shark tank being hoisted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of pictures on my phone... More to follow


Very cool pictures, thanks for sharing and keep them coming!

Btw, here's one of the pics I took the other day. There were these two clowns who decided they wanted to get into the shot:


----------



## Sinerviz

J_T ... If you can get your hands on a hard hat, steel toe boots and a pair of safety glasses, just go down and walk on site. You can walk around and check it all out!  heck, I can even meet up with you during my lunch one day and show you around.


----------



## J_T

Sinerviz said:


> J_T ... If you can get your hands on a hard hat, steel toe boots and a pair of safety glasses, just go down and walk on site. You can walk around and check it all out!  heck, I can even meet up with you during my lunch one day and show you around.


You wouldnt tease me would you! I would only get there around one though  probably past your lunch. Hard hat/glasses/boots are in the car at all times. Never needed the hat, bit its there! I was in the door hardware industry. Works normally done when we were on site.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sinerviz

lol no teasing! But yes, our lunch is over at 12:45. I could meet you outside and show you where to go in and you could wander around yourself. Now is a good time since a lot of the rock work for the tanks is being done/carved. 

Also, I don't work Fridays but there are people there and the jobsite is open.


----------



## Sinerviz

Installing the moving sidewalk in the tunnel.









Not even sure what this is... But it looks cool! lol









Another shot of the guys and gals carving the stones in the stingray tank.


----------



## J_T

The yellow table looks like it can be a hands on display. Looks tall enough.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## disman_ca

Wow thanks for the pics. I can't wait to see this place and these photos are even better to help us see the true bones of how it is built. Careful Sinerviz or you'll get a line up of drooling people wearing safety equipment at the site.


----------



## 911

Sinerviz, Thanks for all the pics! Do you know if the acrylic for the tanks sourced locally or from places like living color or ATM in the states? Thanks. I already have a ten ft acrylic tank but these pics make me dream much bigger.


----------



## Sinerviz

J_T said:


> The yellow table looks like it can be a hands on display. Looks tall enough.


I think you might be right! They have something similar at the Aquarium Du Quebec... Will be cool to watch that install progress!


----------



## Sinerviz

911 said:


> Sinerviz, Thanks for all the pics! Do you know if the acrylic for the tanks sourced locally or from places like living color or ATM in the states? Thanks. I already have a ten ft acrylic tank but these pics make me dream much bigger.


The company that supplies and installs the acrylic is called Nippura. They are all Asian (I think Japanese but not certain) ... Because of this, I have not been able to get much info from them. Nippura does have a website you can check out though...


----------



## Sinerviz

Top down shot inside the kelp tank. The huge fiberglass tube on the right with the 90 on the bottom is the surge tube. It will have a piston inside that will provide the movement in the water to show off the kelp.









One of the SMALL skimmers on site!









Top down panoramic shot into the Great Lakes display. They just finished the rock work in there.


----------



## J_T

It has occured to me, that I haven't posted the pictures! 

I will get the camera, and try to put them in some order.


----------



## Ciddian

whoa.. the rockwork looks nice!


----------



## Sinerviz

Yeah! The rock work is soooo realistic looking!! The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Sinerviz

Ok so I took a video while walking around inside the shark tank. They are starting to carve the coral into the concrete reef. The detail in the corals is pretty amazing!! Hopefully you can see it in the video. It's just taken with my phone.


----------



## J_T

Okay, so, since I have 56 photo's I am just going to post them all. I will then make some posts about individual groups of pictures. If I remember what it was! LOL

Here we go!

Starting with the outside;













































Plumbing? I am glad I only needed 1.5" fittings, they were expensive enough!



















Silicone on acrylic! I am confused, and can't wait to talk to someone about how this is going to stick, without leaking!










The tunnels have a flat moving path, and a spot to stop and look.


----------



## J_T

Kev's work! Very nice, and clean. If I ever win the lottery, and get that dream tank, I know who I am calling for my plumbing work!










This is one of many tanks that you can look "up" into. Pretty crazy! I am standing under this. I am 6' tall, and still can't reach up to it.










This is another, but same idea, the underside of a tank.



















Part of the cuttle fish display. This is the stand/base.










The back of the tank;









and a bit of a "looking down shot" not sure I was supposed to be where I was standing... but hey... Had to get the shot!










This is in the kid area. I didn't get on the floor to look, but I suspect this one is like another tank I saw. You will be able to stand up in the middle of it.










This is a top down of another tank similar to the one above










How you get to the middle viewing area;










Dark blue is part of the acrylic. Non viewable, that is the overflow. It is built into the tank.










This is going to be a hands on area I suspect.



















I have a feeling I may need to break a rule.... I want to be in this tunnel!










Same tunnel from above!


----------



## J_T

Camera got filthy... sorry for the spots!



















Rail for bringing in the sharks! Pretty cool!























































Finally cleaned the lens... sorta




























Wood to protect the tanks. Picture of these tanks earlier in this thread.










Thats it, thats all!


----------



## J_T

Hmm, didn't save the ones I rotated... Meh, won't be the first time many of us have tilted our heads reading a post on this site!


----------



## Sinerviz

Some really nice shots! SOOO much has changed since you were there. I actually quit the company I was with to go work for the company doing all the plastic and fiberglass piping. 

I will try to get more videos since they give a better idea of what you're looking at.


----------



## J_T

Lol, grats on the new job!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ciddian

omg.. i wish I had trade skills just so I could come hang out with you guys ;_;

You said two awesome things... cuttlefish tank and touch pooooooollllll!!!!


----------



## Mlevi

We like totally like need to do a get together there once this place like opens! *fake valley accent*


----------



## characinfan

Mlevi said:


> We like totally like need to do a get together there once this place like opens! *fake valley accent*


Agreed!  Field trip!


----------



## Ciddian

omg yesss.......


----------



## Sinerviz

A field trip would be fun! Perhaps I will talk to the Ripley's guys and see if there is any chance I could arrange a full tour for the group. Where you can go into all the mechanical rooms and such.

Here is a shot of the roof! They are getting fancy!


----------



## J_T

Very cool! May have to come visit the site again!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Awesome pics
look at those tiny skimmers, pffff!!


----------



## Chromey

Flavio, Those should be fine for my System right>>>?


----------



## J_T

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Awesome pics
> look at those tiny skimmers, pffff!!


For any who missed it, go back to the picture with the yellow skimmer. In the left of the frame, notice the man on the skyjack.... Should help for perspective.... 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## advanced reef aquatics

Awesome pics man. think they would notice one of those missing ???


----------



## J_T

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Awesome pics man. think they would notice one of those missing ???


Maybe not. But I think they might notice you struggling with 10 others trying to get it out!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MsGardeness

Fantastic to be able to see all the behind-the-scenes work in installing and prepping this set up. Thanks for the pics - looking forward to more.


----------



## Mlevi

Sinerviz said:


> A field trip would be fun! Perhaps I will talk to the Ripley's guys and see if there is any chance I could arrange a full tour for the group. Where you can go into all the mechanical rooms and such.


That would be beyond amazing!!!

Al


----------



## dpickleboy

Oh man I'd love to work there! I hope I'm not the lnly one who plans on buying a annual pass and sitting there for hours.


----------



## PACMAN

dpickleboy said:


> Oh man I'd love to work there! I hope I'm not the lnly one who plans on buying a annual pass and sitting there for hours.


lol I'll join the club


----------



## chinamon

one of the guys in my class is doing electrical on this site. i cant wait to check this out when it opens.


----------



## jkoot

Any updates?

>jason


----------



## Egonsgirl

OMG!!!! I can't believe I 'JUST" happened upon this thread. Duhhhh!!! WOW!!! It is soooo amazing that you guys have gotten such awesome pictures for all of us to see how this unbelievable project is being put together almost step by step. Thank you ever so much. I have to say I hate going downtown, but I would definitely go for the tour if there ever is one put together.... don't forget me!!!! Please!!!! WOW WOW - can you tell I'm excited.... LOL Sorry


----------



## dpickleboy

I plan on going on the first day. Am I the only bonkers one?


----------



## J_T

dpickleboy said:


> I plan on going on the first day. Am I the only bonkers one?


I hope to be there before then... Just trying to find a way again 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dpickleboy

J_T said:


> I hope to be there before then... Just trying to find a way again
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Nice! How'd you get in? I have a family friend who is a steam fitter there so I will see if I can get a peak


----------



## Sinerviz

dpickleboy said:


> Nice! How'd you get in? I have a family friend who is a steam fitter there so I will see if I can get a peak


Who is it? I'm also a Steamfitter on the job 

Here is what I got this week. Sorry for the lack of updates as of late... We are pressing really hard to get this done before June.

A video of inside the shark tank. They are staining all the corals that are stamped in the concrete and putting in the soft, pre-fabricated corals.























I will try to get pictures of other things. There isn't a lot of noticeable changes since the last pictures... Other than some painting.


----------



## jkoot

Looks great that for the update!!

>jason


----------



## manmadecorals

Sweeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## altcharacter

They're hiring now for a Feb 1st start date...


----------



## Guest

They're hiring upper echelon only (3 people). They won't begin general hiring for a while since one of the positions that is up for grabs now is for a person who will actually plan the hiring the rest of the staff. Reliable rumours are that managerial hiring will start in April


----------



## Sinerviz

A shot of the manta ray tank with the shark tank in the background.









A top down shot of the entrance reef tank.









A random shot of some of the more intricate framing for a dome shaped ceiling above a tank.









Walking into the exhibit that contains a lot of the smaller species specific tanks.


----------



## arapaimag

Are they going to have any large tanks with fish most of us keep?

Like:

an Amazon themed tank

an African themed tank

an Asian themed tank


----------



## altcharacter

Most people are more interested in saltwater tanks so I don't see them having cichlids or gourami's. If you wanted to see a African theme head to Big Al's. Asian theme...head to Markham.


----------



## MDR

arapaimag said:


> Are they going to have any large tanks with fish most of us keep?
> 
> Like:
> 
> an Amazon themed tank
> 
> an African themed tank
> 
> an Asian themed tank


I hope they do a nice Tanganyikan tank. If they do build an amazon tank I doubt it would be bigger than yours


----------



## Sinerviz

The holding tank for the manta ray tank. It sounds like Niagara Falls right now! Eventually there will be filter media on that grating.









Panoramic view of shark tank showing the ceiling that is painted like the sky.









Some fancy drywall arches as you approach the jellyfish exhibit.


----------



## Sinerviz

Too lazy to type all these out on my phone... but here is a list of all the exhibits in the building.


----------



## altcharacter

Looks like a great list for a aquarium that size!! Good to see there's no cichlids also!!


----------



## nightowl1350

Thanks for the list! Nice to have someone on the inside to relay info to us.


----------



## nixx

My school buddy is working there too ask one of the engineer. He showed me some pics from his phone too before. Very cool.

Wonder how long to cycle the waters


----------



## Sinerviz

The cycling process is pretty crazy. Right now they are running a couple of the tanks and adding hydrochloric acid to condition all the concrete so it doesn't wreak havoc on the PH. Then they will drain the tanks and fill them up with water that has been run through the carbon filters (no RO for these tanks) and let that cycle for a month or two by the sounds of it.

Crumbs (user on here) would know more about this... If only he would chime in! He is one of the two people Ripley's has hired so far. Crazy knowledge that guy has!!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Month or 2? I thought they quoted mid March for the opening? I guess that dates being moved to like mid summer.


----------



## Sinerviz

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Month or 2? I thought they quoted mid March for the opening? I guess that dates being moved to like mid summer.


lol yeah no chance for March open. June is the date they are aiming for and we have been working 6-7 days a week to try and make that happen. They are still finishing the coral and theming in the shark tank. When done, they have to fill it up and treat with hydrochloric acid to neutralize the concrete. That will be quite a lengthy process. Then cycling can begin on that one. I likely won't be there for too much longer so the updates will come to an end soon.


----------



## Sinerviz

Well I have moved on to a new job which is why I can't provide any new picture updates. I can let you know that they are likely going to miss the summer tourist season for the grand opening. They JUST started filling the shark tank this week. They need to neutralize the concrete with acid slowly over some time and then they still need to drain it and fill again with filtered water and let that cycle. Anyone can do the math there. Sorry if I spoiled anyone's hopes for the June opening!


----------



## characinfan

Thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## Ciddian

awe Sin no worries! Thanks for all the info!


----------



## juyun1

*Aquatic Jobs*

Does anyone have any insider contacts for jobs at Riply's. The website isn't posting very many jobs.

Or any other suggestion of companies in the aquatic field that need people?


----------



## altcharacter

They were only hiring a few positions in the last couple months. I know my wife had put in for one of the positions but it was an exec position. As far as we know they aren't hiring for any general positions for a few months.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

I'm waiting for the Maintenance and Husbandry sections to open up so I can apply for either of those. I knew it wouldn't be ready when the quoted it... Just my luck, I had planned to go there for my birthday at the beginning of June, Oh well. Pool party at my parents now I guess lol


----------



## juyun1

*Riply's*

Yeah, so late. I wonder how much admission will be.


----------



## Sinerviz

General Admission is likely to be in the $30-$40 area. Quite reasonable considering the cost to build and maintain... Reported cost to build is over $500 million by the way.


----------



## MDR

$30-40  I hope that isn't set in stone as that is way too much. For $20 I can go to the zoo all day


----------



## J_T

If you look around, you will see that 30-40$ isn't bad. Look up he cost to visit shedd, (Chicago) 

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter

LegoLand in Vaughn Mills is $22 without tax so $30 for an aquarium is alright with me.


----------



## RR37

$30-40 is a steal considering its location ! I'm actually kinda surprised.


----------



## Chromey

Ill drop 30-40 Plus my wife, And my 3 kids.

Im betting kids will be 15$.

125$ to get in the door for my Family, And i still think it will be worth every penny.


----------



## Bwhiskered

Ripley's Aquarium in Myrtle Beach charges $22.99 for an adult and $14.99 for children. Under 2 are free. If you are a resident you get a discount. With the dollar close to par for so long if it is higher here we are getting screwed.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Not really when you consider their economy. The prices were likely the same when their dollar was high. Prices don't change if the finances go down, but if you have more money in a country then prices will be higher.

I have no issues paying 30-40$. Mind you, I enjoy looking at freshwater species as well and from what I've read, they don't plan to have any... which is kind of disappointing.

Also,

I'm sure they'll have a family pass for like $200 for the year or something. I'd jump on that too.


----------



## Sinerviz

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I have no issues paying 30-40$. Mind you, I enjoy looking at freshwater species as well and from what I've read, they don't plan to have any... which is kind of disappointing.


Did you see the list I posted? There are a few freshwater tanks... No cichlids or anything. What sort of freshwater fish were you hoping to see?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Cichlids... lol. Oddballs as well, things like Red tail cats, pacus, lungfish, arowanas etc.


----------



## MDR

Cichlids would be nice. Not your run of the mill labs or venustus though. Adult Emperor cichlids or some hard to find tropheus kept in a wave simulating environment so you can see their behaviour in something close to a natural environment.

Are discus to be found anywhere in Ripleys?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton

Yeah, I'd like to see some less known species. and some misunderstood ones like Piranahs.


----------



## Sinerviz

There will be piranhas but as far as I know, no cichlids. Stopped by this morning to check on the progress. Not much has changed since I left... The tropical reef tank is jammed full of coral now though. The shark exhibit is also looking close to being done. A couple pics will follow.


----------



## Sinerviz




----------



## Bebu

How many people on this forum have a degree in Marine Biology? Just curious, since a lot of the jobs released on their job board (non-managerial jobs mind you), require it. 

I wouldn't think that a marine biologist would work at a public aquarium in a husbandry or maintenance capacity. 


So much for my dream job.... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## altcharacter

better question would be...why would someone in toronto have a marine biology degree?

That's like someone in hawaii having a snow degree


----------



## RR37

There are quite a few really, I think everyone would be suprised at how many are already living and working in toronto. I agree not to the same degree that you will find living in costal provinces.

Lets be honest, I don't think running a multi-million $ system(s) is remotly similar to our experiences in the hobby. (Typically)


----------



## disman_ca

altcharacter said:


> better question would be...why would someone in toronto have a marine biology degree?
> 
> That's like someone in hawaii having a snow degree


My 12 year old daughter recently told me she wants to be a marine biologist. She asked me if it is possible to be a marine biologist in Toronto. My answer was yes but don't you think there would be a larger job market on one of the coasts? I suppose it is all based on our perception of where a job would be located. If you were to study Astrobiology does that mean you have to live on the international space station to secure a job?


----------



## altcharacter

Yes, but do you think a guy with a snowplow gets alot of work in Los Angeles?


----------



## RR37

altcharacter said:


> Yes, but do you think a guy with a snowplow gets alot of work in Los Angeles?


Not nearly as much work as a marine biologist in one of the largest cities in North America.


----------



## Flexin5

"at that point Jerry, i was a marine biologist" /george costanza


----------



## RR37

Flexin5 said:


> "at that point Jerry, i was a marine biologist" /george costanza


Was it divine intervention or the kinship of all living things ??

lol, great episode !


----------



## Bebu

chip104 said:


> ...Can't wait for the aquarium to open up and I'm on the look out if they have part-time educator/tour guide positions and a diving program to clean the tanks like most other aquariums. But alas, the sea was angry that day my friends...


Not sure what the "angry sea" bit meant, but as for the educator and husbandry jobs, I think you missed the "boat"; I've been eying their job board daily and saw those jobs come and go already... They were looking for marine biologists, hence my earlier post.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TankCla

Sinerviz said:


> General Admission is likely to be in the $30-$40 area.


Adult - 29.98$
Children 4-13 & Seniors 65+ - 19.98$


----------



## Ciddian

My cousin told me her daughter applied to the customer service sections but she wasn't interested in tours. Anyone have any idea what their pay range would be?


----------



## Zidartha

Sinerviz said:


> A field trip would be fun! Perhaps I will talk to the Ripley's guys and see if there is any chance I could arrange a full tour for the group. Where you can go into all the mechanical rooms and such.


So how go the plans for our field trip? It's opening soon isn't it?

k.


----------



## TankCla

Live from Ripley's Aquarium


----------



## Tristan

I know Shawn just delivered their reef tank lighting yesterday. 9 500watt LED multichip pendants. They looked awesome!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## disman_ca

Check out The Toronto Star 's LIVE STREAM TODAY!

9am-12pm: Kelp Forest
- Diver! 9am
- Interview with Peter Doyle, General Manager (9 AM)
- Interview with Farah Hirani (aquarist) at 10am

12pm-2pm: Dangerous Lagoon
- Interview with Andy Dehart (Director of Husbandry) at 1pm

2pm-5pm: Great Lakes
- Fish feeding at 2pm
- Interview with Jessica Grice (aquarist) at 3pm
- Activity demo with Katie McMahon and Melissa Barbosa at 4pm

5pm-8pm: Ray Bay
- Interview with Chris Dahl (aquarist) at 6pm


----------



## solarz

does anyone know when the opening date is?


----------



## disman_ca

Nope it looks like "fall" is their new target. Its hard to wait so long but at least we can appreciate why they aren't rushing.


----------



## fury165

Any interest in a GTAAquaria night out to the Aquarium when it opens?


----------



## Flexin5

fury165 said:


> Any interest in a GTAAquaria night out to the Aquarium when it opens?


i'm down....


----------



## characinfan

fury165 said:


> Any interest in a GTAAquaria night out to the Aquarium when it opens?


YES!  Count me in!


----------



## disman_ca

I'd certainly be interested. The b.b.q. is fun so I'm sure this would be too.


----------



## uniboob

I had to go drop a dresser off at my sisters house in Toronto after the frag show.... To find that this is the view from her room.  talk about being close!


----------



## TankCla

Official opening day: 16th of October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disman_ca

I know I caught that too. Seriously thinking I might be sick..


----------



## Sunstar

I would l ove to go to this, but I am starting school on the 16th. So I can't. But I looked at the place as I hung off the CNtower.


----------



## altcharacter

I have contacted them for a GTAA tour day and am waiting on some information and available dates if anyone is interested.

When I get more information I will post it. Hopefully we can make this a yearly visit and a GTAA type of day.


----------



## Bayinaung

haha fishheads!!!! I love it. let me know if they give group discounts etc. we should get a club discount! mods? admin? can you ask for one?


----------



## altcharacter

Didn't I just say that? 8am is too early to wake up on a saturday


----------

